# Can you age my Tecnos.......you like?



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Here are a few shots of my Colnago Tecnos. I got the frame from Switzerland after scouring Colnago dealers globally for a NOS MXL or Tecnos. The original steel fork was mislaid hence the newer carbon fork.

The t/t is right for me at 55cm, but headtube just a bit short hence stem with a rise, previously I had an ITM Millenium which was horizontal and that was 'ok', but not on long rides on rough roads. Ideally I need something in between.

Anyone got any idea how old the frame might be. I assume the fact that it's not made of Tecnos 2000 Gilco tubes means it's pre 2000??? mid 90's maybe?

Hope you like it, it's a nice bike . Must keep an eye out for a 56cm!!!

By the way is it true the MXL is going back into production.

Apologies if you've already seen my post over in the retro forum.:mad2: 

Dannyboy:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's another thought. An Italian frame purchased from Switzerland and sent to New Zealand to be ridden by an Englishman who's half Welsh!!!!!


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like a 97 or 98. That's about the year they started putting the little man on the top tube and began using the same dropputs as the Master Light/Olympic.


----------

